# VW Passat CC upgrade and refinement



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is all the thing that i have done on my Passat CC 

1. RNS-510 Navigation with DAB and SSD
2. Premium MFD
3. Premium Handsfree
4. Premium rev.camera
5. Footwell lights front and back
6. Auto Hold
7. Face lift(From ashtrey to the clock and the ventilation nozzle)
8. Face lift 2013 AC buttons
9. Lane Assist
10. Folding mirrors
11. Auto dim mirorrs left and right side
12. Plastic battery cover
13. Doorwarning lights front and back
14. 230v outlet rear
15. CC carpets
16. OEM Alu pedals and footrest
17. R-line rear lights
18. CC doorsills
19. Chaged Interior lights to LED on ashtrey, passanger and driver glove compartment and puddle 
20. Chrom turn signal rear
21. Extra bag hook
22. TM chiptune Stage 1 170Hp/350Nm to 205Hp/430Nm
23. Storage on the spear tyre
24. Silent coat in doors,wheel housing, rear shelf and trunk
25. Painted side mirrors and trunk handle
26. Tinted mirror turnsignal and reflexes on rear bumper
27. 4 VW umbrellas
28. Paited wheel nut cover
29. Tudor Dual AGM 100Ah in the trunk for the new audio system
30. MDS soundsystem( 4x110 + 800wrms) Max 4x220 + 1500w
31. DEFA engine, cab heater and battery charger
32. Paited 17" VW sima rims in matt grey(as audi rs5 rims)
33. 2011 owners manual
34. 2013 CC Shift knob
35. Rline exhaust system(not oem because it didn't fit)
36. Black foiled roof
37. Analog clock (works but not connected to gateway)
38. Electric and ventilated seats with memory and massage 
39. Ambient lights
40. Removed front mudflaps
41. Maus fire extinguisher under driver and passanger seat 
42. LED Lights(fog lights(H11), static curve lights(H7), Daylights(BA15S), Front turnsignal(H21W), Position light(T10), Numberplate light(whole module) and Revers 
lights(H6W)) 
43. R-line steering Wheel for manual transmission
44. From standard Osram original D1S bulb to D1S Osram Night Breaker Unlimited Xenarc 
45. MIDI interface 
46. Changed front turn signal to Crystal clear once 
47. CD changer
48. DAB radio
49. DVB-T reciver
50. 3.5mm AUX and AV-input in rear seat
51. Heated rear seats
52. VW connected
53. Garage opener
54. Black B-pillars
55. Armrest with two storage compartments with usb charger
56. Nvidia shield tv with chromecast (connected to RNS-510)
57. Netgear Nighthawk 4G router
58. Webasto Thermo top Z auxiliary heater with summer ventilation function
59. Blackvue DR900S 2ch 4K Dashcam with Blackvue ultra battery pack
60. Wagner Tuning 65mm competition gen.2 intercooler
61. H&R adjustable anti roll bar kit front 28mm rear 24mm
62. Hardrace front rear control arm bushing
63. Hardrace adjustable rear toe control arm
64. Hardrace adjustable rear camber control arm
65. Hardrace rear trailing arm bushing
66. Whiteline preformance heavy duty adjustable anti-roll bar drop links front and rear
67. Ultra Racing rear lower bar
68. Ultra Racing 4 point mid lower brace
69. Powerflex lower engine mount insert (Large) diesel
70. Powerflex upper engine mount insert (changed back to OEM because of to much vibrations)
71. Torque Solution front lower inner control arm bushing
72. Torque Solution billet adjustable short shifter arm w/ stainless lever
73. Torque Solution pendulum mount (Dog Bone)
74. Torque Solution shifter cable bushings
75. Torque Solution transmission mount (changed back to OEM because of to much vibrations)
76. Misimoto oil plug
77. Exhaust bushings
78. Misimoto oil catchcan
79. VW front assist abs swap
80. Darkside turbomuffler delete
81. Darksaide coolant radiator upgrade
82. Darkside metal chargepipe kit
83. AEM oil free highflow airfilter
84. New rear dampers
85. Rust protect undercarrage
86. DPF wash/cleaning
87. Polar Fis+ for extended engine information and more.
88. Changed comfort turn signal from 3 to 4 blinks
89. Changed so it would show parking distance in centimeters on the MDF 

Things that remains
1. Adaptive cruise control (brakes on its own but cant set the distance)
2. New exhaust
3. GTB2260VK turbo
4. Upgraded Clutch
5. Reinforced transmissin
6. Pelquin or Qualfie LSD
7. CP3 high pressure pump
8. Bigger injectors
9. Preformance camshaft
:laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

raziel90 said:


> This is all the thing that i have done on my Passat CC
> 
> 1.RNS-510 Navigation
> 2.Premium MFD
> ...


Nice. Now share some pictures please


----------



## Stephen027 (Nov 27, 2008)

ok


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

pics now!!!


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Consider buying a Ferrari lol joking keep up the good work bro


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

DasCC said:


> pics now!!!




















Before




































After





















































This is I think 20% power








































































I will post more pictures when i have time feel free to ask any questions about my mods if you plan to do it on your CC


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

raziel90 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure 1- need some instructions to install the footwell but i want them to be on while driving.
2- let me think  


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Sure 1- need some instructions to install the footwell but i want them to be on while driving.
> 2- let me think
> 
> you have to use VCDS to make it stay on while driving. i think you have to check "ambient lights" or some thing like that but here are 2 links to how to install fotwell lights. i think the second one has better pictures and despite that its another car it is the same connector as the CC but read both for 100%
> ...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

raziel90 said:


> talja10 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure 1- need some instructions to install the footwell but i want them to be on while driving.
> ...


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

raziel90 said:


> I will post more pictures when i have time feel free to ask any questions about my mods if you plan to do it on your CC


What is that called and where did you get it? What vehicle is that from? It didn't come in my '13 but I want it. Did it require any programming?


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

CCdave said:


> What is that called and where did you get it? What vehicle is that from? It didn't come in my '13 but I want it. Did it require any programming?


it`s called MFA/MFD and because I work a lot I let a friend to install it in my car. In Europe this color display cost extra so my car came with the black/white display, you have to change the whole instrument to get it in color.
the swap isn`t so hard.
1. pull out the speedometer trim with plastic tools so you don't damage the interior
2. remove the 2 torx screws beneath the speedometer and pull the top towards you.
3. remove the connector from behind and then connect the new one.

I cant find the page but all I know is that Kufatec made my speedometer and yes it will need coding for the milage etc. try ebay if you cant find it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*New updates*

Today I change my daylight bulbs, I got my 17" VW Sima rims repaired and in a new color and i bought the new vw cc shift knob

Before:








After:








The color of this rim is "Audi titan grey matt" like on the rs5 rims

Old led bulb:








New Samsung led bulb:








A big difference the Samsung bulb is about 10watt more powerfull 

New shift knob:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raziel90 said:


> New shift knob:


How are you planning to change this shift knob? I tried it before but i gave up because base is different. Only way to do it is to remove leather and restaple it on old base.

let me know how it works out for you, maybe ill try again

Thanks


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

From where did you buy those DRL led bulbs and how much fid they cost? Are they canbus (error-free)?

Also, how dis you install the light in the small compartment in the left of the driver?

Thanks!


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

lambda_dryver said:


> From where did you buy those DRL led bulbs and how much fid they cost? Are they canbus (error-free)?
> 
> Also, how dis you install the light in the small compartment in the left of the driver?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought them from a Swedish online store and they cost around 40 euro for both and they don't have canbus. I bought a resistor for them but the are very powerful. I cut a hole for the light and then i took the power from the illumination cabel so it only lights up when the interior lights up. and I bought this http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/elektromekanik/strombrytare/mikrobrytare/mikrobrytare-250v-5a-hjul-p36030 microkill switch to cut the power when the compartment is closed

here you have the bulbs and the resistors on ebay http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/SAMSUNG-15W-High-Power-LED-1156-7506-P21W-Projector-Signal-Reverse-Backup-Light/130970304426/item
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/JDM-T20-7443-Resistor-50W-6ohm-Signal-Turn-Hyper-Flashing-Lights-Lamp-Fix-Blink/360764681975/item


----------



## lambda_dryver (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, man! Nice car and good progress on your plans. Keep it up! You're giving me ideas on what to do on mine .

P.S: A few advices on what and how to make the right side mirror auto-dimming also?


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> How are you planning to change this shift knob? I tried it before but i gave up because base is different. Only way to do it is to remove leather and restaple it on old base.
> 
> let me know how it works out for you, maybe ill try again
> 
> Thanks


hi
I have now changed the shift knob and I had to restaple the leather on the old frame, it took a little time but it was worth it









1. loosen the shift knob trim and pull it over the knob.
2. cut the metal ring holding the shift knob
3. pull the shift knob upwards
4. now this is where you want to take your time because if you brake the plastic trim or the frame you will have to buy a new shift knob. remove the leather frame from the plastic trim.
5. remove the old stapels gently and restapel the new one. before I stapled the new knob I glued it to the frame so it would be easier to staple it on the frame.
6. when your done with the stapels you can put everything back together

if you need more help just ask

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*progress*

Things i'll try to install today.
1. Ventilated seats with memory and massage
2. TPMS
3. 7n0 getway
4. Rear warning door lights
5. Ambient lights


----------



## areal (Mar 13, 2013)

raziel90 said:


> Things i'll try to install today.
> 1. Ventilated seats with memory and massage
> 2. TPMS
> 3. 7n0 getway
> ...


Did you installed 7n0 getway already?


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

areal said:


> Did you installed 7n0 getway already?


Hi
things that worked:
1. ventilated seats with memory and massage
2. Ambient doorlights
3. Door warninglights

I changed the 7n0 gateway and everything worked except the ELV. when you turn off the car and pull out the key, the MFD shows a warning message" steering wheel column visit workshop" and it means that the steering wheel lock doesn't work. so I will try to change the software from the 7n0 gateway to a 3c0 so I will still get the extended CAN that I need for the TPMS HIGH If that doesn't work then I need to change the Central convenience module from a 3c0959433AR to a 3c0959433AM because the AM CCM has the TPMS High receiver built in.

But in 2011 VW changed the GW to a 7n0 and the CCM to a 3AA because from 2011 they made the interior facelift with the clock etc.


----------



## nixlair (Mar 4, 2014)

*shift knob*

Where did you get the shift knob? That is awesome!!!!


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

nixlair said:


> Where did you get the shift knob? That is awesome!!!!


I bought it here in sweden, but just search for vw cc shiftknob on ebay and you should find it. Its from the new cc, so if you have the old one you will have to change the new frame to the old frame that holds the leather because the new frame wont fit. Good luck!


----------



## spadalec (May 25, 2017)

raziel90,

I'm going to retrofit heated, ventilated and massage seats from passat cc 2013 into passat cc 2009. The question is what I need to do to get them up and running? Do I need to change gateway or CCM to enable massage/ventilation/heating? As for now I have a 3C0 959 433 AM but looking under the seat from 2013 I can see that there is 3AA 959 257... can I just swap modules... or leave 3AA and everything will be fine? 


Thanks,
S/


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

VW Passat CC upgrade & refinement = Audi A7 :laugh:


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

spadalec said:


> raziel90,
> 
> I'm going to retrofit heated, ventilated and massage seats from passat cc 2013 into passat cc 2009. The question is what I need to do to get them up and running? Do I need to change gateway or CCM to enable massage/ventilation/heating? As for now I have a 3C0 959 433 AM but looking under the seat from 2013 I can see that there is 3AA 959 257... can I just swap modules... or leave 3AA and everything will be fine?
> 
> ...


Hi
A friend mounted the seats in my car because i was busy but as far as i know you don't have to change the CCM and the Gateway. All you have to do is running some extra wires for the new seats and do some coding and they should work just fine. I don't have the wiring diagram but if i find it i will post it.

God luck!
Raziel90


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi
Here is some updates i made
1. Installed TM chip
2. R-line steeringwheel
3. Static curvelight, foglight and front 
turnsignal in LED
4. Mdi interface
5. Changed my BiXenon bulbs fron Osram D1S original to Osram D1S night breaker

And the next upgrades are
1. 3AA CCM and 7N0 change 
2. Adaptive cruise control with front assist 
3. Auxhilary heating


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Rear heated seats retrofit*

I was thinking of a rear seat heating retrofit for some years so i called a VW dealership to ask how mutch the leather with heating element would cost and they said that it will cost around 1900 euro. So i i removed the heating elements and the heating unit from my front seat and reused some of the driverseat harness and mounted them in my rear seat. The difference if I compare my solution with the leather from the factory is that the heating elements are sewn on the leather so that you have direct contact with the heating element while with my solution the heat elements lie below approx. 1cm of foam that is sewn on the leather that make you feel the heat a bit later and maybe you have to use a higer setting. but for 70 euros compared to 2200 euros i think it`s worth it


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

raziel90 said:


> Hi
> Here is some updates i made
> 1. Installed TM chip
> 2. R-line steeringwheel
> ...


Just seeing this thread for the first time. Good luck with the 3AA CCM.... It's not fun!  Don't forget after you replace the 3AA CCM / Gateway, and adapt your old CCM to the new one there are several things that need to be done (i.e. run new wires to the ELV, and the new 3AA CCM no longer has built in TPMS warning light... you'll need to upgrade all 4 of your TPMS sensor to 433Mhz, and install the TPMS module in the rear bumper in addition to running the new harness and turning on the extended CAN functionality).... lotta work, but worth it. 

I noticed you said you installed "Lane Assist..." are you referring to Side Assist (i.e. Departure Warning Lights in the mirrors) or are you referring to "Lane Keep Assist" which uses the camera in the windshield.

If the later.... Did you replace your entire windshield, and did it come already with the bracket mounted to the glass with the heating wires in place? The reason I ask, is because I'm about to embark on this before I finish my ACC install.... and I can't seem to get a clear answer on how the windshield is manufactured...


----------



## EsTeTicu (Feb 11, 2008)

Where did you get the CC door sills from?
I have TPMS High in 46: Central Conv. (3C0 959 433 AM), but it does not show up on the instrument cluster (3C8 920 880 G), any idea how it can be done?
Can one put 7N0 gateway & 3AA Central Conv. (with dealer immo coding) without retrofitting BCM & change all wires in the car?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

EsTeTicu said:


> Where did you get the CC door sills from?
> I have TPMS High in 46: Central Conv. (3C0 959 433 AM), but it does not show up on the instrument cluster (3C8 920 880 G), any idea how it can be done?
> Can one put 7N0 gateway & 3AA Central Conv. (with dealer immo coding) without retrofitting BCM & change all wires in the car?


1 - CC Door Sills (Illuminated - VW Individual OEM sills) are no longer produced. I have them, but you can't get them anymore. If you find them.... you should get them

2 - Just because 46 shows that you can enable TPMS High.... does not mean you have it. TPMS High only works once you have done several things:
- Your Cluster has been upgraded to a model matching a CCM / IMMO (BCM) that also has a 433 Mhz TPMS frequency (i.e. 3AA)
- Your gateway has been upgraded to 7N0
- The new 3AA BCM has been modified (HEX Level EEPROM code change) to adapt your old BCM IMMO codes.... (i wrote an article on this)
- 2 New wires are run between the BCM / ELV (again... i wrote an article on all of this)
- all 4 of your wheels / tires have had their TPMS sensors replaced with 433 Mhz sensors
- The TPMS High Module has been installed underneath the rear bumper
- Cabling is run from the module to the 7N0 gateway
- CAN HIGH has been enabled via VAGCOM

3 - There is no other way to accomplish this unless all of the above have been done. That being said you don't have to "replace / change" ALL the wires in the car. You simply need to run some new wire. 
- In addition, by replacing the BCM / Gateway..... you basically complete the hardest part of the whole process, and then you open up your car to the ability of adapting all the other cool stuff (Lane Keep+, Lane Departure Warning+, ACC, DCC, KESSY, Sensing Headlights, etc.)


----------



## EsTeTicu (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed reply, I will try to order the CC sills from the dealer.

Do you have any detailed DIY for the BCM retrofit? What I could find shows replacing the complete wire harness from the interior, and this is something I'm not willing to do. I wanted to do just the 7N0 gateway, ELV wire and 3AA comfortmodule, but leave Bordnetz alone, does this work?

Regarding the TPMS High, I can assure you I have it, it's just the first generation, seems very rare, but that's how it is. The 3AA that displays on the tacho seems to be the second generation.

I was wondering if what I have is displayed on the new cluster, or I have to do the complete retrofit from 0 anyway and replace the sensors in the wheels.


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

QUOTE=usaf-lt-g;107354601]Just seeing this thread for the first time. Good luck with the 3AA CCM.... It's not fun!  Don't forget after you replace the 3AA CCM / Gateway, and adapt your old CCM to the new one there are several things that need to be done (i.e. run new wires to the ELV, and the new 3AA CCM no longer has built in TPMS warning light... you'll need to upgrade all 4 of your TPMS sensor to 433Mhz, and install the TPMS module in the rear bumper in addition to running the new harness and turning on the extended CAN functionality).... lotta work, but worth it. 

I noticed you said you installed "Lane Assist..." are you referring to Side Assist (i.e. Departure Warning Lights in the mirrors) or are you referring to "Lane Keep Assist" which uses the camera in the windshield.

If the later.... Did you replace your entire windshield, and did it come already with the bracket mounted to the glass with the heating wires in place? The reason I ask, is because I'm about to embark on this before I finish my ACC install.... and I can't seem to get a clear answer on how the windshield is manufactured...[/QUOTE]

Hi,

i have already installed the sensors and the unit for the TPMS and now i need to install gateway and the CCM. What i will try to do because my new gateway is already coded i will have to repin the steeringwheel lock column(aka ELV) to be abel to change the CCM without any errors.from what i understand here is the wiring diagram:

VW B6

ELV PIN 10 -------- PIN 3 CCM

PIN 8 -------- PIN 4 GATWAY

VW B7

ELV 
PIN 10 ---I---- PIN 3 CCM
PIN 8---- I 

By lane assist i mean Lane departure assist/steering correction. when i changed the windscreen, mounting bracket and the heaters came as one part. i only had to run cabels to the windscreen for the camera and the heater. the you have to buy a new mirror with cover. Here is a link of the windscreen
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36632248340/in/dateposted-public/

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

EsTeTicu said:


> Where did you get the CC door sills from?
> I have TPMS High in 46: Central Conv. (3C0 959 433 AM), but it does not show up on the instrument cluster (3C8 920 880 G), any idea how it can be done?
> Can one put 7N0 gateway & 3AA Central Conv. (with dealer immo coding) without retrofitting BCM & change all wires in the car?


1. I bought the CC door sills from Ebay.
2. For TMPS high i think you have to buy a new instrument cluster. when i changed mine they sold new ones but now i can only find used ones. Ebay.de or Allegro.pl is a good way to find oem parts for a fair price.
3. I have no experience on that mod but i think you have to buy a new CCM and VW have to change it for you.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

raziel90 said:


> QUOTE=usaf-lt-g;107354601]Just seeing this thread for the first time. Good luck with the 3AA CCM.... It's not fun!  Don't forget after you replace the 3AA CCM / Gateway, and adapt your old CCM to the new one there are several things that need to be done (i.e. run new wires to the ELV, and the new 3AA CCM no longer has built in TPMS warning light... you'll need to upgrade all 4 of your TPMS sensor to 433Mhz, and install the TPMS module in the rear bumper in addition to running the new harness and turning on the extended CAN functionality).... lotta work, but worth it.
> 
> I noticed you said you installed "Lane Assist..." are you referring to Side Assist (i.e. Departure Warning Lights in the mirrors) or are you referring to "Lane Keep Assist" which uses the camera in the windshield.
> 
> If the later.... Did you replace your entire windshield, and did it come already with the bracket mounted to the glass with the heating wires in place? The reason I ask, is because I'm about to embark on this before I finish my ACC install.... and I can't seem to get a clear answer on how the windshield is manufactured...


Hi,

i have already installed the sensors and the unit for the TPMS and now i need to install gateway and the CCM. What i will try to do because my new gateway is already coded i will have to repin the steeringwheel lock column(aka ELV) to be abel to change the CCM without any errors.from what i understand here is the wiring diagram:

VW B6

ELV PIN 10 -------- PIN 3 CCM

PIN 8 -------- PIN 4 GATWAY

VW B7

ELV 
PIN 10 ---I---- PIN 3 CCM
PIN 8---- I 

By lane assist i mean Lane departure assist/steering correction. when i changed the windscreen, mounting bracket and the heaters came as one part. i only had to run cabels to the windscreen for the camera and the heater. the you have to buy a new mirror with cover. Here is a link of the windscreen
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36632248340/in/dateposted-public/

GOOD LUCK!![/QUOTE]

Correct your ELV diagram is correct. Those are the correct pins.

For the CCM. You need to read the old CCMs EEPROM. There's a section of HEC code you need to grab from that CCM. I have a post somewhere that gives you the EXACT HEX location, although for the life of me I can't seem to find the post. I believe it was when I wrote up a DIY about "europeanizing". 

If you can find that post, I list the HEX values you need to copy. Then you only need to coy those HEC values to the new CCM's EEPROM. You'll also need your PIN code to the IMMO so you can relearn the remote control. For that, you would need to send me a copy your EEPROM in BIN format so I can decode it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

raziel90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have already installed the sensors and the unit for the TPMS and now i need to install gateway and the CCM. What i will try to do because my new gateway is already coded i will have to repin the steeringwheel lock column(aka ELV) to be abel to change the CCM without any errors.from what i understand here is the wiring diagram:
> 
> ...


FYI - For the CCM Adaptation procedures... I've found my original post which is here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8064810-2010-CC-interior-facelift-FLAWLESS-Victory


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Big upgrade*

My passat cc is now 10 years old and has around 200.000km on it and i think it`s time for some part to be changed so i bought :laugh:

1. Wagner Tuning 65mm competition gen.2 intercooler
2. H&R adjustable anti roll bar kit front 28mm rear 24mm
3. Hardrace front rear control arm bushing 
4. Hardrace adjustable rear toe control arm 
5. Hardrace adjustable rear camber control arm
6. Hardrace rear trailing arm bushing
7. Whiteline preformance heavy duty adjustable anti-roll bar drop links front and rear
8. Ultra Racing rear lower bar
9. Ultra Racing 4 point mid lower brace
10. Powerflex lower engine mount insert (Large) diesel
11. Powerflex upper engine mount insert
12. Torque Solution front lower inner control arm bushing
13. Torque Solution billet adjustable short shifter arm w/ stainless lever
14. Torque Solution pendulum mount (Dog Bone)
15. Torque Solution shifter cable bushings
16. Torque Solution transmission mount
17. Misimoto oil plug
18. Exhaust bushings
19. Misimoto oil catchcan
20. VW front assist abs swap
21. Engine(VAG) and transmission(Castrol) oil change
22. Mann oil and 3 layer cabin filter
23. Motul 600 brake fluid
24. Intake carbon clean up
25. Darkside turbomuffler delete
26. Darksaide coolant radiator upgrade
27. Darkside metal chargepipe kit
28. AEM oil free highflow airfilter
29. New rear dampers
30. Rust protect undercarrage
31. DPF wash/cleaning


----------

